# Orderstruktur bei Libarys - Wie mit Ant oder Maven lösen?



## CrommCruach (16. Sep 2014)

Hallo,

ich nutze für das Deployment meiner Programme meist Maven, kenne mich aber auch etwas mit Ant aus. Nun habe ich das Problem, dass meine Anwendungen viele Libaries von Drittanbietern nutzen. Bisher wurden diese (mit dem assembly-plugin) in ein Verzeichnis _lib_ gepackt, um das Ganze etwas zu struktureren. Die Mainfest.mf wurde ebenfalls automatisch generiert. Soweit funktioniert das auch immer tadelos.

Nun ist mir schon bei einigen Javaapplikationen eine andere Struktur aufgefallen. In dieser werden die externen jars nach ihrem Packages / GroupID sortiert. (_TDL/Domainname/AppName/Version_)

Ein Beispiel:


```
lib/org/apache/commons-io/2.4/commons-io-2.4.jar
lib/org/apache/commons-log/1.8/commons-log-1.8.jar
....
```

Mir persönlich gefällt diese Sturktur sehr gut. Ob die Versionsnummer sinnvoll ist oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt. Weis jemand wie man diese Sturktur automatisch generierenkann? Funktioniert das mit Ant oder Maven? Oder wird hier ein vollkommen anderes Tool verwendet? 

Und wie funktioniert es an der Stellen, dass alle Jars in den Unterordnern gefunden werden (sprich generierung der Mainfest.mf)?

Bin für jeden Hilfe dankbar.

Gruß
CrommCruach


----------

